# το δικό μου χαβά



## avalon2004

Γεια σε όλους
I came across these expressions (σε μερικά ποπ τραγούδια). I'm guessing they're all very colloquial, so if anyone knows their more formal synonyms in Greek then that'd be great!


*το δικό μου χαβά*


Thanks a lot/Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Kevman

I don't know about more formal Greek, but I think I can define a few of these in English while we're waiting for the experts. 

*χαβάς* is a tune or air,
*δικό μου χαβά *can mean I ignore other people and stick to my own views. (I found that at this wonderful site, which our dear friend modus_irrealis posted a link to a while back but which certainly bears reposting.)


----------



## minicooper

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ "ΑΜΑΝΕ" ΜΑΖΩΝΑΚΗΣ/ΒΑΝΔΗ ?????


----------



## avalon2004

*Γεια
χαχα ναι βέβαιως!! μ΄αρέσει πάρα πολύ μα, όπως βλέπεις, υπάρχουν μερικές φράσεις στο τραγούδι που δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου! Επί τη ευκαιρία καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ!
*


----------



## minicooper

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ, ΝΑ'ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ......
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΟΔΕΧΤΗΚΕ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΒΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ, ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΚΛΠ......


----------



## avalon2004

χμμ λοιπόν εδώ στο φόρουμ των άλλων γλωσσών δε μιλούμε έτσι σε καμία περίπτωση! Τουλάχιστον ΕΓΩ δε θα βρίζω σε κανέναν!


----------



## minicooper

ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ..................:d


----------



## ireney

Βρε μινικούπερ σου κόλλησε στα κεφαλαία ; 

Καλώς ήρθες αλλά δεν είναι μόνο οι Έλληνες διαφορετικοί  

Υ.Γ. Για φατσούλες (εμότικον) ή πάτα το go advanced να δεις τον κατάλογο ή _τότε_ γύρνα το στα κεφαλαία (το ξέρω, όλο κακιούλες είμαι ακόμα δε σε είδαμε, αλλά και η Ελληνιδα αλλιώς είναι)


----------



## minicooper

ÐåéñÜæåé ðïõ ãñÜöù ìå êåöáëáßá? Sorry, áëëÜ åßíáé ðïõ âáñéÝìáé íá âÜæù ôüíïõò óôá ìéêñÜ....


----------



## ireney

Δεν πειράζει "πειράζει". Απλά θεωρείται ότι το να γράφεις όλο κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζεις οπότε άστο για όταν πραγματικά σου τη δώσουμε (για την ακρίβεια σου τη δώσω, το έχω το κληρονομικό χάρισμα να τσαντίζω κόσμο). Γράφε στο ατονικό αλλά με μικρά καλύτερα και βάζε τόνους μόνο όταν κάνεις καμιά μετάφραση ή κάτι τέτοιο. 

Επίσης, αν και οι ελληνόφωνοι τη βγάζουμε σχετικά καθαρή μιας και δε μιλάνε πολλοί Ελληνικά, αυτό που κάνουμε τώρα είναι τσατάρισμα, και αν μας πάρουν χαμπάρι, εφόσον είναι ενάντια στους κανόνες του φόρουμ, τα μηνύματά μας θα φάνε μια ωραιότατη διαγραφή και θα πάρουμε και κανα ευγενέστατο εσύ ως καινούργιος λιγότερο ευγενική εγώ σαν παλαιότερη ΠΜ που θα λέει να κάνουμε τέτοιες κουβέντες με Που Μου.


----------

